# [Solved] Creating user accounts in proftpd

## FBorges22

Greetings

Recently I have installed the proftpd in my computer and I need some orientation because I am used to manage a Internet Information Services based FTP server. Here is the basic questions that I have:

1- How I can create user accounts to access the FTP server remotely? (Example: I wish the user "ricardo" to have a personal folder, in my FTP server, with read and write access.)

2- How I can enforce quota limits for these remote users? Because I can let them overload my server with large amounts of data.

3- (Would be nice): Anyone knowns where I can learn how to migrate a IIS FTP Server for Windows to a Linux proftpd server?

Thank you,

FBorges22Last edited by FBorges22 on Thu Jul 12, 2007 2:15 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## b1lly

Hi FBorges22,

I am going to skim over this lightly as I am as crook as a bear drinking hennessy shamelessly!  :Razz: 

1) Simply add user accounts in your Linux box using useradd, you can also see all the command line arguments you can pass by checking its man page -- man useradd or useradd --help

Set a password for that account .. passwd ricardo

2) I cannot help you with quota's as I do not personally use them, but I believe the kernel must be compiled with quota enabled, and perhaps some packages downloaded to enforce it.

3) I have no idea, apart from manually migrating all users .. It might be possible though.  :Smile: 

 *FBorges22 wrote:*   

> Greetings
> 
> Recently I have installed the proftpd in my computer and I need some orientation because I am used to manage a Internet Information Services based FTP server. Here is the basic questions that I have:
> 
> 1- How I can create user accounts to access the FTP server remotely? (Example: I wish the user "ricardo" to have a personal folder, in my FTP server, with read and write access.)
> ...

 

----------

## FBorges22

It worked nicely!!

One more thing... How I can deny the FTP access to some users? I need to do that due to security reasons...

For example: I don't want the user "faajam" to have ftp access...

----------

## b1lly

Here is an example, simply add all the users you want to allow and the rest will be denied;

<Limit LOGIN>

    AllowUser barb

    AllowUser dave

    AllowGroup ftpuser

    DenyAll

  </Limit>

Or simply reverse if you have too many users do the following;

<Limit LOGIN>

   DenyUser faajam

   AllowAll

</Limit>

See this link  for further explanations.

Cheers

 *FBorges22 wrote:*   

> It worked nicely!!
> 
> One more thing... How I can deny the FTP access to some users? I need to do that due to security reasons...
> 
> For example: I don't want the user "faajam" to have ftp access...

 

----------

## FBorges22

Hey B1lly...

It worked nicely thank you... And recently I discovered how to use the quota system in the FTP...

here is the link with the tip:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_use_User_Quota%27s

----------

## FBorges22

One last thing...

When I create a new user in my machine to use the ftp how I can prevent this user to login in my physical machine? I want only ftp access to that user... Nothing more than that...

For example: If I create a internet user called alpha that person referred of this user can sit in front of my server and login in the machine... I need to prevent this due to security concerns... Any idea how to do that?

----------

## b1lly

Hi,

I presume you do not want them to have access to a shell account right?

I simply edit /etc/passwd, scroll down to the particular user.

Where it says /bin/bash change it to /sbin/nologin

or when adding the user with useradd (see man page) you can specify what shell they are to have, which you would simply put the nologin shell.

 *FBorges22 wrote:*   

> One last thing...
> 
> When I create a new user in my machine to use the ftp how I can prevent this user to login in my physical machine? I want only ftp access to that user... Nothing more than that...
> 
> For example: If I create a internet user called alpha that person referred of this user can sit in front of my server and login in the machine... I need to prevent this due to security concerns... Any idea how to do that?

 

----------

## FBorges22

It worked... the accounts have been blocked...

Thank you.

----------

## b1lly

No worries   :Smile: 

 *FBorges22 wrote:*   

> It worked... the accounts have been blocked...
> 
> Thank you.

 

----------

## FBorges22

Hey B1lly,

Do you know if there is anything equivalent to the Active Directory in Gentoo? It would be easer to manage in a network of 100 computers and 20 users...

Thank you,

FBorges22

----------

## b1lly

I have no idea, but I'm pretty positive something like it may exist.

 *FBorges22 wrote:*   

> Hey B1lly,
> 
> Do you know if there is anything equivalent to the Active Directory in Gentoo? It would be easer to manage in a network of 100 computers and 20 users...
> 
> Thank you,
> ...

 

----------

## tarpman

 *FBorges22 wrote:*   

> Do you know if there is anything equivalent to the Active Directory in Gentoo? It would be easer to manage in a network of 100 computers and 20 users...

 

You're probably looking for LDAP.

----------

## FBorges22

I am gonna check this... It appears interesting...

----------

